# 10,000 and counting...



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Just hit a milestone - my 10,000th post since joining a few years back.

Thanks for having me and the forum has been a wealth of knowledge, hoping I've been able to add a little myself. :thumb:

It's still a great forum to be on - long may it last :thumb:

So, here's to next 10,000 posts


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

yey! !


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

You really need to get out more Andy. :lol:


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Well done mate but can see your plan. You've got Christmas giveaway top prizes all over you

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I thought you would be on at least 30'000 by now 
Congratulations 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Well done, racked up more than me and in a shorter time as well :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Andyblue said:


> Just hit a milestone - my 10,000th post since joining a few years back.
> 
> Thanks for having me and the forum has been a wealth of knowledge, hoping I've been able to add a little myself. :thumb:
> 
> ...


Still well behind me but at the rate you're going, you'll quickly sprint past me :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

A devoted effort. Well done. 

There won't be many people hitting the 10k+ posts in recent years.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow......10k!
Here's looking forward to the next 10k.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Congrats Andy, just checked mine as we joined at similar times, boy i’m lacking and thought I was quite active :lol:

Thanks for your contributions I certainly have found them useful :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Good man!! That's some post count!!!

It's a great wee corner of the interweb isn't it. 

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Congrats Andy :thumb:

Some way to go yet. I have not even cracked 1000 posts yet :lol::lol:


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

Thanks for all your input Andy, always appreciated and cheers to another 10k posts!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

greymda said:


> yey! !





pt1 said:


> I thought you would be on at least 30'000 by now
> Congratulations
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk






Christian6984 said:


> Well done, racked up more than me and in a shorter time as well :thumb:





Kerr said:


> A devoted effort. Well done.
> 
> There won't be many people hitting the 10k+ posts in recent years.





HEADPHONES said:


> Wow......10k!
> Here's looking forward to the next 10k.





Rappy said:


> Congrats Andy :thumb:
> 
> Some way to go yet. I have not even cracked 1000 posts yet :lol::lol:


Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

nbray67 said:


> You really need to get out more Andy. :lol:


:lol::lol: Wife says same as well :thumb:



Lexus-is250 said:


> Well done mate but can see your plan. You've got Christmas giveaway top prizes all over you
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


:lol::lol: Liking your thinking - hopefully :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

bluechimp said:


> Congrats Andy, just checked mine as we joined at similar times, boy i'm lacking and thought I was quite active :lol:
> 
> Thanks for your contributions I certainly have found them useful :thumb:





straight6hatch said:


> Thanks for all your input Andy, always appreciated and cheers to another 10k posts!


Cheers guys, nice to hear I've been of some use  :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Still well behind me but at the rate you're going, you'll quickly sprint past me :lol:





Cookies said:


> Good man!! That's some post count!!!
> 
> It's a great wee corner of the interweb isn't it.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys, yes, it is a great place and long may it continue to be :thumb:


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Good on you Andy, if you factor in all posts I wonder how many it would be, as we know not all posts are counted. 

Keep it up.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Im saying nothing lol...









Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

congrats ... how about a custom title !!


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Well done Andy, great to have you around.


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

-Kev- said:


> Im saying nothing lol...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Kev, cant read this! Might just be me...


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Always helpful. Always cheery. 

Kudos Andy.....


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Congrats Andy! :thumb:

10,000 posts in just under 4 years is some going. :doublesho

I’m just about to hit 8,000 posts but that’s taken me 15 years! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Alan W said:


> Congrats Andy! :thumb:
> 
> 10,000 posts in just under 4 years is some going. :doublesho
> 
> ...






pxr5 said:


> Well done Andy, great to have you around.





Vossman said:


> Good on you Andy, if you factor in all posts I wonder how many it would be, as we know not all posts are counted.
> 
> Keep it up.


Cheers guys, really appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

sevenfourate said:


> Always helpful. Always cheery.
> 
> Kudos Andy.....


Cheers mate, very kind of you to say so :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

WHIZZER said:


> congrats ... how about a custom title !!


Ooooh 

Please be kind though. :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

10032.....the man is a machine 

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Fair play lol, the amount of time I’ve been on here and my post ratio, I should catch up to 10,000 by 2078.


----------



## Saladin (Nov 18, 2020)

Wow! Congratulations dude. That's an average of around over 2600 posts a year, over 200 a month, and over 7 a day. 

Long may you reign.

Edit: compared to my current average of 20 posts a month :lol:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Saladin said:


> Wow! Congratulations dude. That's an average of around over 2600 posts a year, over 200 a month, and over 7 a day.
> 
> Long may you reign.
> 
> Edit: compared to my current average of 20 posts a month :lol:





Modmedia said:


> Fair play lol, the amount of time I've been on here and my post ratio, I should catch up to 10,000 by 2078.


Cheers guys :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Saddo....

:tumbleweed:




:lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

The Cueball said:


> Saddo....
> 
> :tumbleweed:
> 
> ...


:lol: Bit of a way to catch you up :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Andyblue said:


> :lol: Bit of a way to catch you up :thumb:


You'll be there in no time at the speed you're posting! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

How have


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

You gotten


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

your count


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

so high ??

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

10,000 posts and I bet £10,000 spent on products you thought you needed but you didn’t need:lol:

oh wait , I’m as bad with a few year hiatus if posts were pounds spent I bet it’s the price of a small car:lol:, all in the name of testing


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Derekh929 said:


> 10,000 posts and I bet £10,000 spent on products you thought you needed but you didn't need:lol:
> 
> oh wait , I'm as bad with a few year hiatus if posts were pounds spent I bet it's the price of a small car:lol:, all in the name of testing


Yes - thankfully not quite that spend, but yes have bought products I don't really need. Been giving done away over past few months to neighbours and friends :thumb:


----------



## Dave Y (Jan 26, 2009)

Well done Andy. 
12 years 136 posts,i will hang my head in shame. I am more of a lurker.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Good on you.

Thanks for all the time, efforts, £££'s spent and dedication to get there.

Much appreciated by those of us looking to increase our knowledge & understanding.

Cheers.

Andy.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Andyblue said:


> Ooooh
> 
> Please be kind though. :thumb: :lol:


let me know what you want :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Dave Y said:


> Well done Andy.
> 12 years 136 posts,i will hang my head in shame. I am more of a lurker.


Thanks :thumb:



AndyN01 said:


> Good on you.
> 
> Thanks for all the time, efforts, £££'s spent and dedication to get there.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, nice to know I'm helping out on occasions :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

WHIZZER said:


> let me know what you want :thumb:


Thanks - I'll have a think. :thumb:

Perhaps I should open it up to suggestions ???


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Andyblue said:


> Thanks - I'll have a think. :thumb:
> 
> Perhaps I should open it up to suggestions ???


you could do :thumb:


----------

